# Murray King Kat project



## MontanaRay (Mar 15, 2009)

Just got my King Kat delivered,does anyone know if the graphics are still out there or a reasonable repo,also looking for seat and chainguard?  It would really help if anybody has an original Kat could post some pics! Thanks. Just added pic of my project


----------



## willy wonka (Apr 5, 2009)

*museum*

hey call memorylane classics harv and lisa might be able to point you in the right direction on decals someone on here listed a new muscle bike page the other day also go to ebay and punch in murray muscle bike you never know what might pop up hope this helps william


----------

